# طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2008)

´´طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني


يحكى أن ملكا عظيما كان بين الحين والآخر يتحدث مع رعاياه متخفيا 
وذات مرة اتخذ شكل رجل فقير, وارتدى ثيابا بالية , وذهب الى أفقر أحياء مدينته. وهناك اختار أحد البيوت الفقيرة جدا وقرع الباب, وعندما دخل وجد رجلا يجلس على الأرض وسط الأتربة فجلس بقربه وأخذا يتحدثان معا. تكررت هذه الزيارة عدة مرات, حتى أن هذا الفقير تعلق بالملك وصارا صديقين.

وكان يحكي له عن أسراره وأتعابه كلها. وبعد فترة من الزمن قرر الملك أن يعلن لصديقه عن حقيقته. فقال له لست فقيرا مثلك , فالحقيقة أني أنا هو الملك , إنك تستطيع أن تكون غنيا , إنني أستطيع أن أصدر أمرا بتعينك في أعظم وظيفة, اطلب مني ما شئت وأنا أحققه لك. 
فأجابه الفقير : ما هذا الذي فعلته معي يا سيدي؟ أتترك قصرك وتتخلى عن مجدك وتأتي لتجلس معي في هذا الموضع الرضيع , وتشاركني همومي وتقاسمني أحزاني ؟ لقد قدمت لكثيرين من رعاياك عطايا ثمينة, أما أنا فقد وهبت لي ذاتك . إن طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك , وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني. 
هذا ما عمله المسيح معنا, إذ أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد , واتخذ جسدا وعاش به على أرضنا، بذل نفسه فدية لأجلنا.
فهل أدركت معنى ما عمله لأجلك؟
هل تطلب هدايا وعطايا من ذلك الملك؟ 
أم أنك تطلب المعطي نفسه؟
فما أكثر المرات التي نهتم فيها بعطايا الرب وليس بالرب المعطي ..
هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الارض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا. 6 انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك واحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للامم . أش 42: 5، 6


----------



## adel baket (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

_قصه وتامل رائعين _
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

شكرا ليك اخى عادل على ردك ومرور الكريم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

هاي النوع من القصص تعرفنة اكثر بعظم حجم تضحية الرب من اجلنة 


شكرا احلة ديانة حبيبتي


----------



## meraa (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

بجد تامل جميل والقصة معبرة وجميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## feeby saad (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

*تأمل في منتهي الروعة 

الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

*آمين يا ربى يسوع المسيح*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هاي النوع من القصص تعرفنة اكثر بعظم حجم تضحية الرب من اجلنة
> 
> 
> شكرا احلة ديانة حبيبتي



شكرا ليكى اختى عاشقة دجلة على ردك الجميل


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



meraa قال:


> بجد تامل جميل والقصة معبرة وجميلة
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا ليكى يا ميرا على ردك ومرورك الكريم


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



feeby saad قال:


> *تأمل في منتهي الروعة
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​*



شكرا ليكى يا فيبى على ردك ومرورك الذى اسعدنى


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



> آمين يا ربى يسوع المسيح



الف شكر ليك يا مكرم على ردك الغالى


----------



## Meriamty (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*


موضوع راائع جدا يا فادى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

بجد تامل رائع


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جدا يا فادى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة على ردك الكريم


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



marmar_maroo قال:


>



شكرا ليكى يا مرمر على ردك الجميل


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> بجد تامل رائع



شكرا ليكى يا انجى على ردك  مرورك الكريم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

فما أكثر المرات التي نهتم فيها بعطايا الرب وليس بالرب المعطي

الجمله دة اثرت فيا قووووووووى
بقولها سامحنى ياربى لانى كتير اهتممت بعطاياك ونسيتك حتى ما بتذكرك الا لما بواجه مشكله حتى اما باجى اصليلك ما بشكرك بل  ذكر كل احتياجاتى وطلباتى حتى ما بفرح بقبول الطلبات بفرح بعطيتك وانسى انك المعطيها سامحنى يايسوع

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد ليك يااحلى ديانه (فااااادى)


----------



## المجدلية (9 يوليو 2008)

قصه جميله يا فادى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amjad-ri (9 يوليو 2008)

قصه وتامل رائعين 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



كيريا قال:


> فما أكثر المرات التي نهتم فيها بعطايا الرب وليس بالرب المعطي
> 
> الجمله دة اثرت فيا قووووووووى
> بقولها سامحنى ياربى لانى كتير اهتممت بعطاياك ونسيتك حتى ما بتذكرك الا لما بواجه مشكله حتى اما باجى اصليلك ما بشكرك بل  ذكر كل احتياجاتى وطلباتى حتى ما بفرح بقبول الطلبات بفرح بعطيتك وانسى انك المعطيها سامحنى يايسوع
> ...



شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على ردك ومرورك الكريم

وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



naglaa_y قال:


> قصه جميله يا فادى ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا ليكى يا نجلة على ردك ومرورك الاجمل

وربنا يبارك حياتك اختى الغالية


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*



amjad-ri قال:


> قصه وتامل رائعين
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



الف شكر ليك امجد حبيب قلبى على ردك الكريم


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلبتي الوحيدة هي أن لا تحرمني منك وأن تظل دائما صديقي الذي أحبه ويحبني .*

الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

